# hi



## fillis (Feb 21, 2004)

Hello!! My name's Caroline, I'm 21, married, 1 child (daughter), 1 step-child (also daughter) and I live in a tiny village where everybody knows your name!! (And your business!!). I've got 2 cats. A 1 and a half year old male called Billy and a 6 month old female called Sox and I'm currently studying to be a IT consultant (a fancy name for a computer fixer). That's about it. I'm sure you'll hear lots about my cats, daughter and my views on things and if any of you need a question answered about your computer problems don't hesitate to ask!!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi Caroline and welcome to thr forum, looking forward to getting to know all about you, remeber post photos we love photos here


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Caroline and welcome to the forum... looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Caroline! I hope you soon get as addicted to this forum as I am. There's lots to do here.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Caroline - Welcome to the forum and have fun with us  !


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Caroline from another newbie and a fellow Brit


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello Caroline and welcome to the forum. Its nice to know we also have a computer helper if needed! :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Caroline, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Caroline and welcome to the forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------

